# Cứ dùng bí đỏ đúng cách, bạn sẽ có làn da căng bóng, sạch mụn



## vietmom (1/8/19)

*Nếu biết cách sử dụng, quả bí ngô bán đầy ngoài chợ cũng có thể giúp chị em lên đời nhan sắc đó nha!*
Không chỉ là một loại đồ ăn quen thuộc, tốt cho sức khỏe được nhiều người yêu thích, mà bí đỏ còn có công dụng vi diệu trong làm đẹp không phải ai cũng biết đâu nhé! Bạn có thể làm trắng da, trị mụn hay tăng cân nhanh chóng chỉ với công thức từ bí đỏ.

*1. Công thức làm trắng da từ bí đỏ*
Trong thành phần của bí đỏ chứa nhiều vitamin C, giúp chị em ngăn ngừa lão hóa, tăng khả năng đề kháng cho da dưới ánh nắng mặt trời. Đặc biệt khi kết hợp bí đỏ cùng sữa tươi và mật ong tạo ra một loại mặt nạ giàu vitamin và axit lactic, giúp cung cấp độ ẩm cho da, cải thiện sắc tố da từ đó đem lại cho chị em phụ nữ một làn da trắng sáng và khỏe mạnh.

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*
- 300g bí đỏ
- Sữa tươi không đường
- Mật ong




​*Cách thực hiện:*
- Bí đỏ sau khi mua về, bạn gọt vỏ, rửa sạch, luộc chín rồi tán nhuyễn ra.
- Thêm  vào đó 3 muỗng sữa tươi không đường và một ít mật ong, trộn đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.




​*2. Công thức trị mụn từ bí đỏ*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*
- 1/4 quả bí đỏ
- 1 muỗng cà phê sữa chua
- 1 muỗng cà phê nước cốt chanh




​*Cách thực hiện:*
- Bí đỏ sau khi mua về, bạn gọt vỏ, rửa sạch, luộc chín rồi tán nhuyễn ra.
- Cho sữa chua, nước cốt chanh vào cùng bí đỏ, khuấy đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất

*Cách sử dụng 2 loại mặt nạ trên*
- Rửa sạch mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt để loại bỏ bụi bẩn và lỗ chân lông giãn nở. Thoa hỗn hợp đều lên mặt, dùng tay massage để hỗn hợp thấm sâu vào các tế bào.




​- Lưu hỗn hợp trên mặt từ 15 - 20 phút và rửa mặt sạch lại với nước. Thực hiện đều đặn 3 - 4 lần/1 tuần bạn sẽ có làn da trắng hồng rạng rỡ, sạch mụn, sẹo và vết thâm.

*3. Công thức tăng cân từ sữa bí đỏ*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*
- ½ quả bí đỏ loại to
- 2 hộp sữa tươi có đường (tương đương 350ml)
- 100ml nước cốt dừa
- 1 lon sữa đặc (loại bất kỳ tùy theo ý thích của bạn)
- Máy xay sinh tố, rây lọc, chai đựng

_

_
_Sữa bí đỏ được chế biến từ các nguyên liệu chính gồm bí đỏ, nước cốt dừa, sữa... Đây đều là những nguyên liệu giàu dinh dưỡng, được khuyến khích sử dụng nhiều trong thực đơn tăng cân của người gầy._​
*Cách làm:*
- Bí đỏ sau khi mua về, bạn gọt bỏ vỏ, bỏ hạt, rửa sạch rồi cắt thành từng miếng nhỏ, để ráo nước.
- Mang bí đỏ đi hấp cách thủy cho chín hoặc cho vào nồi cơm điện hấp chín.




​- Cho bí đã hấp chín, sữa tươi, nước cốt dừa và ¼ lon sữa đặc vào máy xay, xay nhuyễn đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.
- Dùng rây lọc lọc lấy phần nước cốt rồi cho lên bếp đun sôi. Trong khi đun, cứ 1 phút bạn lại khuấy 1 lần để tránh việc hỗn hợp đông lại.




​- Đến khi sôi thì bạn tắt bếp, chờ hỗn hợp nguội thì cho vào chai bảo quản trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh dùng dần. Mỗi mẻ sữa bạn có thể dùng trong 2-3 ngày.

*Cách sử dụng:*
- Mỗi lần bạn uống 200-300ml, chia 2 lần vào buổi trưa sau khi ăn cơm 30 phút và buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ 1 tiếng.




​Cứ uống liên tục hằng ngày như thế trọng khoảng 1 tuần, bạn sẽ thấy cân nặng của mình bắt đầu chuyển biến. Sau 1 tháng tăng hẳn được 6kg đó nha.
Chúc các bạn thành công!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

